# Any info on new Cubs?



## Fred110 (Nov 22, 2004)

Got email back from Cub this a.m. about trannys. They said 1000 series are from Hydro-Gear in Il. The 2000 series are either made in house or from HG as well. Also, the 2000 series is coming with the 2500 tranny, but she did not know if it was just the GT 2186 only.

Some color changes on frame to black. No literature yet. Dealer said next week. Anyone have updated info?

Take care, Fred


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well if amicks was still here he could tell us something but since hes not maybe Neil could. How about it Neil whats new with Cub Cadet.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Fred nice to have you on this site but Neil did a posting just recently and he is a dealer and post good info. Take a look at this attachment.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5399


The info he has about the 2005's Gosh it that year alreadymg:


----------



## Fred110 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, 

OOOps, got it, thanks. Was mainly passing on info about who makes their transmissions. I did not know some are made in house. Now I still don't know which unit has what!

Take care, Fred


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Fred if i recall the transmissions for the 2000's are made in house and the pump is made by Hydro-Gear.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh that is ok. I look around and am all over the forums here and read a lot and I like to keep up with whats going on. Thats the good thing about this site is you can quickly find the info without wading thru the pop-ups and bashes as Gardenweb has. I see your goodbye note in GW has reached 101 postings and is finally closed but today when I was over there the Cheerios popup came on in your thread and I got a firewall and popup guard that did not stop it even on your thread.:dazed: :furious:


----------



## Fred110 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, what a zoo. Not even curious anymore. GW has 25 nuts, 25 bashers, and about 500 lurkers. Zero help.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Make that 26 nuts you never went to Disney.Not sure how you pulled that off however.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Fred some nut just went and started your thread back on GW mg:


----------



## Fred110 (Nov 22, 2004)

Johndeere, yep 26. Complain about pop ups and get bashed, I see you stay on topic.

Jody, does not surprise me. I cancelled my I.D. and have no intention of checking in. They say I started this one? Watch this one go to 100 posts as well. Those guys have little to contribute, but love nonsense.

Anyway, hoping on new Cub info here or from dealer. No new models as of yet. Looking at Gt2186 or 2500series or WH315-8, and maybe Conquest.

Probably sell one old JD100. Take care, Fred


----------



## OldJeeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Great site, glad I found it. Looking for info myself. Dealer trip yesterday netted a spec sheet on 2500 series. They include LT2138, LT2042, GT2544, GT2550, and GT2554.

In sum, all have Kohlers, 11 gauge frames, cruise, and smart jet deck wash. Top four models have cast iron tranny housing and revtek. Deck gauge in order goes 13, 13, 11, 12, 11.

No literature or models in yet, he said soon. Oh well. Mike


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

What ever happened to Amicks?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Mike :friends: always glad to see another Cub owner or want to be Cub owner. 

johndeere i don't know what happen to him i have emailed him and he has never replied back. I guess he went on to other things.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry,been sick and im catching up on forum.

The belt drive Hydrogear trans (which MTD has some ownerhip of ) in 1000 series is a unitized design that has the pump,final drive gear and differential in a compact unit that is sealed and requires no maintenance.

The 2000 series (also 3000,5000, and 7000) have rear final gear trains (important word here is GEAR) made by mTD gear division ,a separate wholly owned company, whether cast aluminum or cast iron have a shaft driven HydroGear pump bolted to the gear set. It has a 6+ qt. trans fluid capacity and external filter. 

Other than the marketing buzz of "cast iron transmission" housing, the main benefit is the added weight so you dont have to resort to wheel weights for tilling,dozing etc. Guts are identical.
3000 series are even larger gear housing and components,5000 and 7000 series transmissions are simply awesome when you consider very few manufacturers make their own drivetrains.

btw.we have never,never had to go into any of these transmissions with the exception of a guy who towed his 3000 series without throwing the dump valve.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome back Neil hope your all better now. I'm dealing with a bad cold myself cant wait for it to be over with. I don't get sick that often but when i do its seems to always be bad.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

It was about this time last year that I was looking for new info on Cubs. I went to a dealer, and he had a 1000 series, but no info whatsoever. Cubs website was also down for awhile. Although I was anxious, I was probably the only moron out lookin at tractors with snow on the ground. LOL

By the time I decided on (and found) a 1500 series, the brochures were finally available for the new 1000 series. I guess good things come to those who wait...but I hate to wait for anything. I seem to live by the "Lord give me payience, but I want it right now" rule.

Greg


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

There a guy over on the GW forum.That bought a 2544 and poster a picture of the dash.I asked him to show a side view.Maybe with a little luck he will.If so check it out.He saids it has a wash out port on the deck and a black frame.I never kwew they were avaliable yet.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

We have 2005 model 1000 and 2000 series on the floor already. after a healthy increase in sales last year,Cub ramped production up for coming season. Since there are NO price increases in these series and considerable increase in product content.

Fusion........all the 1000 series, starting with model 
1515 & 1517- 15,17hp Kohler engines 38" & 42" decks

1525,1527 & 1529 - 15,17,19 hp Kawa 38,42 & 46" decks

Lt1018,1022,1024 18.5,22,24 hp Briggs intek 42",46 & 50" (plastic hoods)

2005 models - deep breath - 
LT 1042,1045,1046,1050,sLT1054
19hp,20hp kohler Courage - 42 & 46" deck
22,26 & 27 Command Twins 46",50",54' decks.
Prices are THE SAME as last year starting at $1599.00 !

All have the Hydrogear 7 piston pump hydro Transaxle.ie pump gear set and diff are all in the same housing. It is sealed,with no maintenance required. btw axles are larger diameter than all competetion .....this is as rugged as a unitized transaxle gets as my earlier post states. We've had no failures.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Neil,

If you have a second to update us on the 3000, 5000 and new 6000 series I for one would greatly appreciate it !!

Ducati


----------



## jd332 (Sep 18, 2003)

What's with the empty 1500 series link on Cubs website? Is it a website developer's snafu or are they teasing us again?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Neil are they bringing back the 1500 series:question: After i read jd332 i went and looked and they do have the 1500 series link but nothing their. It was not there a few weeks ago and you put them in your post also.


----------



## yota man (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is a link that shows pictures and specks on the 2005's .They have one called CLT which is the old cheap ones they just called Cadet. You know the ones that are reg MTD's that are painted up to look like a Cub Cadet. But if you look at the picture of them it just said Cadet not Cub Cadet. Look at this CLT picture it says Cadet.

CLT's
<img src=http://www.timberland-supply.com/Cub%20Cadet/CCImages/CLT.jpg>

1000's
<img src=http://www.timberland-supply.com/Cub%20Cadet/CCImages/2005%20Series%201000%20Tractor.jpg>

2000 and 2500's
<img src=http://www.timberland-supply.com/Cub%20Cadet/CCImages/2005%20Series%202500%20Tractor.jpg>

3000's
<img src=http://www.timberland-supply.com/Cub%20Cadet/CCImages/2005%20Series%203000%20Tractor%201.jpg>

5000's
<img src=http://www.timberland-supply.com/Cub%20Cadet/CCImages/2005%205252%20Compact.jpg>

2005 Cub Cadets.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

The CLT's youre refering to are Canadian market items ,not US.

They are the old 1170,1180 series style machines (variable belt drive like most Yard Machine,mtd-Bolens ,Troybilt use).

Here they were only called "Cadet" as well. This series was dropped for US when the 1515 and 1517 (fore runners of current LT1042,etc) came out a few years ago.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*2005 Cub Cadet Price list*

Well here is a 2005 price List for Cub Cadets sold in the U.S. http://www.thegardenhut.com/Cub Cadet.htm


----------

